# [ERROR - SEE POST#28 -CP]Promethean Sun to become available in POD format



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*(THERE HAS BEEN A CORRECTION OF THIS NEWS, SEE POST#28, OR THE BOTTOM OF PAGE 3)*

Promethean sun is scheduled for release this May in Print On Demand format, for those of you who may have missed the original launch of 3000 signed copies. 

The POD books will not be signed, nor be in the hardback limited edition that you so crave, but will be available for purchase nonetheless in the like format as other POD titles thus far.

IF you care to see the rest of the news for the month of May, i've compiled the newsletter as a readable document on my personal site. just follow this link: http://www.thefoundingfields.com/2011/05/black-library-news-may-2011.html to my site, and then click on "Black Library News - May 2011" and it will open up in Google Docs.

CP


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Will it also cost a fucking fortune? Yup.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah that is very cool news.

At least people will be able to catch all the fluff!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Will it also cost a fucking fortune? Yup.


yep! 50$ :biggrin:


World Eater XII said:


> Ah that is very cool news.
> 
> At least people will be able to catch all the fluff!


aye, that'll be nice. 

CP


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

So we spent £40 on something that WASN'T limited edition? They said it wouldn't be reproduced for 2 years... yet it will be available in less than 2 weeks? Wow.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wait, its going to cost as much as the hard cover version? What the fat hell?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Wait, its going to cost as much as the hard cover version? What the fat hell?


It is still GW..... what do you not understand about this? :laugh:



Commissar Ploss said:


> yep! 50$ :biggrin:


I know what I'm not buying. lol Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Seriously... The full price? Damn... Anyone want to switch a POD version to the Limited One? I will even throw a cookie into the mix.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am still pissed about this, wasn't part of the appeal that they said this wouldn't be produced ANYWHERE else for another 2 years.

'This lavish, A5 hardback novella wrapped in faux salamander skin features an exclusive story that will not be printed anywhere else for at least two years. Only three thousand copies of this collectors’ edition novella will ever be printed – order your copy early to avoid disappointment.'


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

"reproduced" in this sense means another standard print run of X copies. available in bookstores and the like. POD titles are website exclusive to BL and therefore don't technically fall into this bracket. I'll still get one, who the fuck cares. 

You got "limited edition" qualities in your books you bought. Those of us who waited, have to suffer the shame of no "limited-edition-ness" for the same price.  

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Dam, I am goign to have to buy this sucker now
After all my bitching on the podcast it seems i get my way.........
Dont like the price of it, dont buy it.
Bought the Ltd Ed version...... sucks to be you


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> Dont like the price of it, dont buy it.


word...

CP


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahahahahahah, that is fucking gold!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha, just sold my last copy of the Ltd Ed last week, with a grand total of +£73 profit of the 3 I had. Unlucky, fuck-sticks. No refunds.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Haha, just sold my last copy of the Ltd Ed last week, with a grand total of +£73 profit of the 3 I had. Unlucky, fuck-sticks. No refunds.


People actually bought that from you at a premium instead of waiting? :laugh: Nice.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Haha, just sold my last copy of the Ltd Ed last week, with a grand total of +£73 profit of the 3 I had. Unlucky, fuck-sticks. No refunds.


FUCK. I would have bought one... Anyone else who stocked up?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How long till someone tips up a fake crocodile skin purse and writes the title in gold pen on it before forging the signature inside and selling it on ebay?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

People would still buy it, knowing its fake and frankly i couldn't care if they did, but hey i've already shared my views on Promethean Sun on other threads.

And Vaz......legendary


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Doelago said:


> FUCK. I would have bought one... Anyone else who stocked up?


Yeah i bought 3 of them but i've still not f**king received them :ireful2:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

:shok: :angry: :ireful2:


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

wow...

I was a bit upset I missed not getting it when it was first announced and was willing to pay the high price since it would be limited/not available for 2 years/and signed. But now with it being POD 2 weeks after it has come out (and a lot of people haven't even received theirs yet!) I would be extremely pissed if I did get in on the limited edition run.

I'd buy it as POD title if the price wasn't so high. The price before when it was hardcover/limited/signed at least made the price easier to swallow.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Suffice to say that Promethean Sun was the last limited edition I'll buy from them. Fuck you, Black Library.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't understand the rancor. Are yours signed? _Yes._ Are the POD ones? _No._ Are yours bound in the hide of baby Salamanders? _Yes._ Are the POD ones? _No._

Who should be more pissed? Someone who DID get a Limited Edition copy--signed and in special material--or someone like me, who DIDN'T, because (A) I was stuck in a [email protected]#$%^&* desert with no internet and (B) because apparently multiple copies were being purchased for the sake of re-selling them later... and when I DO get a chance to buy one I get to do so at the same cost as a Limited one, but without the frills?!? :biggrin:

I mean, when you see a "Limited Edition" movie set do you assume that circulation of the regular DVD was going to stop? Or, when completing your order, were you also provided with an agreement indicating this story would not be re-relased for 48 months or more?

Seriously, relax. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yup, now I'll get it. I don't care that it's still 50$. I get my reading material and everyone else who got the original print run, got the "Real" version of it. I'll take my "Sloppy Seconds" version. At least I get it earlier than I thought!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> I don't understand the rancor. Are yours signed? _Yes._ Are the POD ones? _No._ Are yours bound in the hide of baby Salamanders? _Yes._ Are the POD ones? _No._
> 
> Who should be more pissed? Someone who DID get a Limited Edition copy--signed and in special material--or someone like me, who DIDN'T, because (A) I was stuck in a [email protected]#$%^&* desert with no internet and (B) because apparently multiple copies were being purchased for the sake of re-selling them later... and when I DO get a chance to buy one I get to do so at the same cost as a Limited one, but without the frills?!? :biggrin:
> 
> ...


right on, brother. My thoughts exactly. I'm actually excited about it's new release! I'm not big on the "frill" copies myself. 

CP


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Quit bitching, the EDITION you bought is limited to 3000. The EDITION we are buying is not the same as the one that you bought. Your's will be a collectors item, mine will be a bargain bin item. If you are so pissed off about it, sell yours to someone for what you got it for and the slate is wiped clean.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> If you are so pissed off about it, sell yours to someone for what you got it for and the slate is wiped clean.


If someone is about to follow the above advice then I would like the announce that I am willing to trade.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

*well Gents... Seems there's been an addendum to the Black Library News for this month. just got a short email from one of my good friends inside. Officially there will be no Promethean Sun POD book, they made an error...*

it started with this comment on my website: 



> The Black Library Team
> 
> Ploss, that is news here at Black Library because the print on demand title to be launched on June 1st is Zavant. Promethean Sun is exclusive to the hardback collectors' edition for the next two years and won't be part of any other product, be that digital or physical, until May 2013.


and then i got an email:



> To clarify something in the latest Black Library newsletter, Promethean Sun ($50), referred to the Limited Edition novel, which was sold out on-line. This is not a new print-on-demand edition. However, I can tell you that the next print-on-demand title will be a *Zavant collection by Gordon Rennie*. Sorry for any confusion this may have caused.


balls...

What initially gave me this notion was the fact they placed the Promethean Sun paragraph under the section of POD titles to look out for this month. And it was first in line after the colon as you can all plainly see. But alas, it was a misplacement in the newsletter.

CP


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Commissar Ploss said:


> *well Gents... Seems there's been an addendum to the Black Library News for this month. just got a short email from one of my good friends inside. Officially there will be no Promethean Sun POD book, they made an error...*
> 
> it started with this comment on my website:
> 
> ...


Well thank goodness for all that. What's the Zavant collection by Gordon Rennie? Does anybody know?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Worldkiller said:


> Well thank goodness for all that. What's the Zavant collection by Gordon Rennie? Does anybody know?












just an example.

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> *well Gents... Seems there's been an addendum to the Black Library News for this month. just got a short email from one of my good friends inside. Officially there will be no Promethean Sun POD book, they made an error...*
> 
> CP


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

You could actually make little money of these limited editions if you get extra copy, but this is just laughable that they publish these too as POD titles. They already said they will in future publish this anyway, so why didnt they print twice as many copies in first place?

Remembering when Lotr movies came and those WETA limited statues were hot items, i bought myself one for 200 dollars and then sold it 5 months after it and got 950...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I wonder how much my copy of the original lightning tower and dark king would make if I sold it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Roninman said:


> You could actually make little money of these limited editions if you get extra copy, but this is just laughable that they publish these too as POD titles. They already said they will in future publish this anyway, so why didnt they print twice as many copies in first place?
> 
> Remembering when Lotr movies came and those WETA limited statues were hot items, i bought myself one for 200 dollars and then sold it 5 months after it and got 950...





Words_of_Truth said:


> I wonder how much my copy of the original lightning tower and dark king would make if I sold it.


Roninman, it will not end up being printed as POD. read a few posts up, i've explained it.

CP

lightning tower and the dark king would probably sell for a pretty penny!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I love how they let folks order multiple copies and it was sold out day one. Should have been limited to 1 per. Feel bad for the folks who really want one who will pay out 100+ to get it.

@Vaz: you sold to early, should have waited a couple more months would have made even more.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I wonder how much my copy of the original lightning tower and dark king would make if I sold it.


Well i've seen them go for £50+ on eBay :shok:


----------

